# Does e-cigarette consumption cause passive vaping?



## Alex (29/10/14)

http://meetingdocs.alachuacounty.us...2-10/500347c5-b7d5-423c-b645-0860dc047067.pdf

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/10/14)

I don't have the time to read all of that, so I just skipped to the end 

*Conclusions*
The consumption of e-cigarettes causes emissions of aerosols and VOCs, such as 1,2-propanediol, flavoring substances, and nicotine, into indoor air. During inhalation of e-cigarette vapor, the aerosol size distribution alters in the human lung and leads to an exhalation of smaller particles. This effect is caused by the evaporation of the liquid particles in the lung and also in the environment after exhalation. The quantity of the inhaled vapor could be observed to depend on the 'liquid' delivery system of the e-cigarette in use. Overall, the e-cigarette is a new source of VOCs and ultrafine/fine particles in the indoor environment. Therefore, the question of 'passive vaping' can be answered in the affirmative. However, with regard to a health-related evaluation of e-cigarette consumption, the impact of vapor inhalation into the human lung should be of primary concern.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't have the time to read all of that, so I just skipped to the end
> 
> *Conclusions*
> The consumption of e-cigarettes causes emissions of aerosols and VOCs, such as 1,2-propanediol, flavoring substances, and nicotine, into indoor air. During inhalation of e-cigarette vapor, the aerosol size distribution alters in the human lung and leads to an exhalation of smaller particles. This effect is caused by the evaporation of the liquid particles in the lung and also in the environment after exhalation. The quantity of the inhaled vapor could be observed to depend on the 'liquid' delivery system of the e-cigarette in use. Overall, the e-cigarette is a new source of VOCs and ultrafine/fine particles in the indoor environment. Therefore, the question of 'passive vaping' can be answered in the affirmative. However, with regard to a health-related evaluation of e-cigarette consumption, the impact of vapor inhalation into the human lung should be of primary concern.


Yes, very inconclusive as only researchers can be, but other research (some of which @Alex has posted) has found that it (passive vaping) actually causes no harm.


----------

